# Kollisionsabfrage [VB6]



## Kyrodust (1. Juli 2003)

Hi vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen! Ich versuche gerade mit den Pfeiltasten ein Shape über das Formular laufen zu lassen, was mir auch gelungen ist. Jetzt hätte ich gerne, wenn ich irgendwo zb ein anderes Shape aufziehe, und das Bewegungsshape läuft in das hinein, dass das Bewegungsshape dann stehen bleibt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen...

cu LordAlucard


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Juli 2003)

Anhand von Grösse und Position der beiden Formen kannst Du doch überprüfen, ob sie miteinander kollidieren:

```
If Shape1.Left + Shape1.Width >= Shape2.Left Then '...
```


----------



## Kyrodust (1. Juli 2003)

Danke, jetzt funktioniert es...

cu LordAlucard


----------

